# Any lowered GTO's in here?



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I tried to search out for some pics of Lowered Goats. Didn't come up with any. Any of you guys have a lowered GTO or is that not really done much around these parts?


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

I have mine lowered, i thought that it was going to sag too much in the rear...i was wrong, it looks very very good. Its worth the money by far. I used Eibach.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

How's the front ground clearance? Any scraping going through driveways?


----------



## novolvo (Jul 27, 2005)

ouijaguy said:


> I have mine lowered, i thought that it was going to sag too much in the rear...i was wrong, it looks very very good. Its worth the money by far. I used Eibach.


I've been considering this too, how about some pics?
:cheers


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

ouijaguy said:


> I have mine lowered, i thought that it was going to sag too much in the rear...i was wrong, it looks very very good. Its worth the money by far. I used Eibach.


I'm looking at that package too, how's the ride quality? What improvement if any have you seen in the handling?


----------



## Iceddecaf (Dec 14, 2004)

LIVEVIL said:


> I tried to search out for some pics of Lowered Goats. Didn't come up with any. Any of you guys have a lowered GTO or is that not really done much around these parts?


Check out this post in another forum.
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41088


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Not sure about how it looks in those pictures. Anyone have anymore. On the street. It did not look good on the grass.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

:agree .....looks broken.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyone have pics that we can see on this forum. I refuse to go to THAT forum.....


----------



## AggieGTO (Aug 23, 2005)

Hard to tell from those pics, but the front looks like it _might_ look pretty good, but the rear looks too low to me. I saw a post on ls1 once where a guy lowered the front and left the rear stock and it looked good because it helped to even out the front/rear wheel well gaps.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

I was thinking at first a thick sway bar, followed by koni yellows with some H&R springs. Has anyone tried that particular combination, (shocks and springs)?
I would be interested to know how it works in the GTO.
Also, does anyone have any idea of the suspension setup in the GTO.R?


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Those pics are too low in the rear. I was going to go with Intrax springs I found. I saw the Eibachs aswell.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I can get the full line of Pedders suspension as well as the BMR springs, SLP springs, and the Eibach springs. By far I would recommend the Pedders!








.... this is with their Sport Ryder suspension..... and 18" Boyd Coddingtons. :cheers


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I will PM ya for price. I am thinking this will be my first bigger mod.


----------

